# SkyDrive account suspensions prove you cant trust cloud storage



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

When cloud storage services started appearing they proved very popular, with Dropbox being the standout example of how easy and useful files in the cloud can be. The convenience of having an online storage pool you can access from any and all devices is great, and such services are only going to get more popular as we consume ever more digital content.

There is a problem, though. Each service has its own set of terms and conditions, and if you violate the rules, you could see your account suspended and access to your files cut off. This has recently been demonstrated by Megaupload being taken offline, but in that case all users lost their files, not just a few individuals.

Read More


----------



## jmtrefethen (Jul 18, 2012)

If you were going to pick a cloud for personal use of technical files, which wold you suggest?


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

The disk at my brother's house. Good OLD FASHIONED back-up.


----------

